# Jimmy - Disabled Maltese



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy Angels Dog Rescue saved Jimmy from Harbor Animal Los Angeles Shelter in San Pedro, CA on April 7th, 2012. Jimmy is a Maltese puppy who is about 7lbs and has a disability. He has a hard time walking. Jimmy’s backside goes up in a handstand position where he is walking on his front paws. Since Jimmy is a puppy, he will continue to grow and his condition will worsen. After seeing an Orthopedic specialist, it has been determined this disability cannot be correctable by surgery. But Jimmy does have hope. He saw a physical rehabilitation specialist at the California Animal Rehabilitation in Santa Monica, CA. The specialists spent over 2 hours working on the little guy. At the end of the assessment, an extensive physical therapy plan was put in place with strict orders to teach Jimmy how to use his back legs for the very first time. With the consistent, correct rehabilitation, Jimmy will have improved mobility. The goal is to raise enough funds so Jimmy can begin his physical therapy as soon as possible. The rescue’s wish is for Jimmy to spend his puppyhood running around like other puppies. The estimate received for two to three months of rehabilitation will cost $3000. His wonderful foster parents, Betty and Sean, are training him to keep his hind legs down. Jimmy is already showing much improvement by correcting his stance with the command to "walk". However, at this point, professional physical therapy with a rehabilitation specialist is necessary to help him learn how to walk on four legs and to ease his pain.

Please take your time to visit our online fundraiser for Jimmy’s rehab on Chipin.com. There are photo's and video's for viewing on his fundraiser page – *There ChipIn is only at $560.00 and they need $3,000 for his rehab. Any amount, small or big, will bring hope and a smile to Jimmy.* http://happyangelsdogrescue.chipin.com/jimmy-the-maltese

Jimmy is available for adoption. He is in need of a loving home and deserves a forever family. Please visit Petfinder at http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22733427 if you are interested in adopting precious Jimmy.

Video of Jimmy:
Jimmy needs your HELP - YouTube

Please help little Jimmy.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Jimmy was a little dog called Handstand.*

On April 7 I called the Harbor shelter and offered to take Handstand (Jimmy) into AMA Rescue. The shelter worker said that a rescue group was picking him up and they didn't need any help. The group was Happy Angel Dog Rescue. I remember the little guy well.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

smlcm said:


> On April 7 I called the Harbor shelter and offered to take Handstand (Jimmy) into AMA Rescue. The shelter worker said that a rescue group was picking him up and they didn't need any help. The group was Happy Angel Dog Rescue. I remember the little guy well.


I'm glad he was rescued! Thanks for checking on him and trying to take him in. Quite the little story. He does look like a happy little guy even though he has this disability. And his fosters sound like good people. I emailed the resue about posibly getting him a dog wheel chair. There have been many pooches that have lived long lives because of having a cart. There is a wonderful place called Eddie's Wheels here in MA that custom builds carts to help dogs like Jimmy. The cart could take pressure off and pull his backside down.

Here is there website if anyone is interested.
Eddies Wheels|Dog Wheelchairs and Other Pets


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He sure has a handsome face... posted and cross posted on FB, hope it helps.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> He sure has a handsome face... posted and cross posted on FB, hope it helps.


Great, thank you Michelle!! I'm hoping networking will help raise the money for the little fella's rehab.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lmillette said:


> Great, thank you Michelle!! I'm hoping networking will help raise the money for the little fella's rehab.



I hope so too,he's sooo cute!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a wonderful story and I was thrilled to see that he was rescued. And yes, after watching the video yesterday, he really is such a cute little dog. Hope that everything works out for the best for him with his rehab.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Let my kids watch this video...they want Jimmy now.

Then we watched Eddie's video after that. There were horrified. On one hand, I am glad that they don't understand how a dog could be that scared on the other hand I am sad that they don't know how cruel the world can be.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Let my kids watch this video...they want Jimmy now.
> 
> Then we watched Eddie's video after that. There were horrified. On one hand, I am glad that they don't understand how a dog could be that scared on the other hand I am sad that they don't know how cruel the world can be.


I want Jummy too! What a sweet pea! 

Edie's video is sad. It's sometimes hard to believe that people who are that cruel really do exist. But I'm glad Edie's outcome was wonderful thanks to good people like Eldad & Bronwyne!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

*Jimmy's ChipIn is only at $655.00 and they need $3,000 for his rehab. Any amount, small or big, will bring hope and a smile to Jimmy.* http://happyangelsdogrescue.chipin.com/jimmy-the-maltese

Jimmy is available for adoption. He is in need of a loving home and deserves a forever family. Please visit Petfinder at http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22733427 if you are interested in adopting precious Jimmy.

Video of Jimmy:
Jimmy needs your HELP - YouTube

Please help Jimmy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw he's only at $655.00. I know times are tough. I hope he can get help...maybe the vet will discount?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Michelle, I know times are tough! If people could donate $5 I think that could make the difference. It isn't the vet thought it as rehab facility which I don't how they work. Thank you for keeping on your mind though. I don't want him to get forgotten.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I received an email from a woman at Happy Angels Dog Rescue, who rescued Jimmy. She thanked us for sharing on SM and for the donations given. She said Jimmy is a happy boy and super cute in person!! She is going to speak to the rehab to see if a wheelchair (I had recommend a wheelchair through Eddie’s Wheels) would help Jimmy. She will keep me posted on his progress. 

What a sweet boy and he sure did find is Angel!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lmillette said:


> I received an email from a woman at Happy Angels Dog Rescue, who rescued Jimmy. She thanked us for sharing on SM and for the donations given. She said Jimmy is a happy boy and super cute in person!! She is going to speak to the rehab to see if a wheelchair (I had recommend a wheelchair through Eddie’s Wheels) would help Jimmy. She will keep me posted on his progress.
> 
> What a sweet boy and he sure did find is Angel!!


Great news. I love the chip in. It was so easy to donate too. Hope they get some more but still pretty awesome for a few days.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

My heart broke when I first saw this little guy here. He looks so full of life despite his disability. I'm glad he finally found his forever home with his adopted parents. 

Thanks for putting the link to chip-in for this sweetie, Lindsay. I just sent my contribution for his rehab fund. I will do so again after I get my overtime paycheck next week. Hope we can all pull through to help this handsome young boy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lmillette said:


> Michelle, I know times are tough! If people could donate $5 I think that could make the difference. It isn't the vet thought it as rehab facility which I don't how they work. Thank you for keeping on your mind though. I don't want him to get forgotten.



I agree, if 200 people gave $5, what a difference it could make. It doesn't take a lot of money from a few people, if you a lot of people with a few bucks!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> My heart broke when I first saw this little guy here. He looks so full of life despite his disability. I'm glad he finally found his forever home with his adopted parents.
> 
> Thanks for putting the link to chip-in for this sweetie, Lindsay. I just sent my contribution for his rehab fund. I will do so again after I get my overtime paycheck next week. Hope we can all pull through to help this handsome young boy.


Naz, thank you for contributing! He is such a darling boy!! He hasn't been adopted yet. He was pulled from a Shelter by the rescue Happy Angels Dog Rescue who has been caring for him and his future. Is available for adoption.

His ChipIn is at $700. I too will give another donation. If we could get more people to give it would be such a big help!


Thank you everyone for caring about Jimmy!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Oh I see. I thought he found a home already. But then again, maybe it's better if professional rescue people will take care of him while he goes through the rehab. That requires a great deal of commitment and care. I'm sure he'll pull through though. For someone so young, he's endured a great deal already yet he still seems so happy. Definitely rooting for a good future for him.

I posted his story as well as the ChipIn link on my FB account. Hopefully we can get more people to send donations his way. Every little bit will go a long way for this cutie!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Naz!! Every bit helps!! He is in a foster home and sounds like it is a wonderful home. I'm rooting for this special sweet pea!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I just made another donation to Jimmy's ChipIn. He is only at $835.  I just want this little guy to get is rehab and the chance he so deserves.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's up to $865.00 I can't wait to see him all healed up and walking normally.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Jimmy is up to $1065, keep up the good work...


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you for the update Michelle!! I was going to check on him tonight when I got home. I'm so happy it has finally gone over $1,000. Ways to go but hopfully we should get him there!! Thank you for helping me keep him in people's thoughts.


----------

